# Voices of Angels - Choral & Orchestral piece



## mediumaevum




----------



## mediumaevum

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Phil loves classical

I'm thinking you suggested a bit of imitative writing at one point but it kind of fizzled out. This might be my own bias, but I feel choral writing is most interesting with some imitative writing, or else they sound like church hymns.


----------



## mediumaevum

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm thinking you suggested a bit of imitative writing at one point but it kind of fizzled out. This might be my own bias, but I feel choral writing is most interesting with some imitative writing, or else they sound like church hymns.


Thanks for the feedback.

Are you suggesting more imitation or more hymn-like?

I wanted to mix the two styles. I'm more used to hymn-writing, but I also wanted to push myself beyond the traditional hymn-writing.


----------



## Phil loves classical

mediumaevum said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Are you suggesting more imitation or more hymn-like?
> 
> I wanted to mix the two styles. I'm more used to hymn-writing, but I also wanted to push myself beyond the traditional hymn-writing.


Up to you, but I prefer more imitation.


----------

